# استفسار عن شهادات ادارة المشاريع



## احمد مضر (22 ديسمبر 2006)

سلام الله على الاخوة الزملاء , اما بعد فأنا مهندس مقيم في دولة الامارات و ارغب في اكمال دراستي في مجال الادارة الهندسية و تحديدا في مجال ادارة المشاريع الهندسية الانشائية إن كان لهذا التخصص شهادة معينة و تخصص محدد في الجامعات داخل او خارج الامارات , فأرجو من أصحاب العلم تزويدنا بالنصيحة حول الشهادات التي يجب الحصول عليها و الجامعات الموجودة ضمن دولة الامارات أو خاجها التي تمنح مثل هذه الشهادات
و لكم من احمد مضر جزيل الشكر


----------



## خبراء_فلسطين (22 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم أخ أحمد
بعد التحية
انصحك أولا بالبدء بالحصول على شهادة PMP الكلفة التقديرية "550$ للامتحان + 1500$ ثمن الدورة التدريبية - المدة: 2 شهرين" 

وبعدها انصحك بالحصول على الشهادة التالية

Master's Certificate in Project Managemen من جامعة The George Washington University School of Business وهي من ارقى الجامعات العالمية بالاضافة الى ان التدريس يكون ONLINE ولمزيد من المعلومات يمكنكم مشاهدة الموقع التالي:
http://www.esi-intl.com/public/e-training/mcpm.asp
والكلفة التقديرية هي 12000$ والمدة تقريبا سنة 

وأخيرا أذا كنت مهتما بالحصول على شهادة لتكون مديرا للمشاريع يمكنك الحصول على:
Certified Project Manager (CPM

من مؤسسة : http://www.iappm.org/cpm.htm

والكلفة التقديرية هي 450$ شاملا الدورة التدريبة والتسجيل للامتحان والمدة شهرين تقريبا.

وهاذا ما قمت به انا شخصيا.

ارجو ان اكون قد ساعدك بالشكل المطلوب.

مع الاحترام


----------



## احمد مضر (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الزميل المحترم خبراء_فلسطين :
اكرر شكري لك على اهتمامك بالموضوع المطروح مسبقا و صراحة انا طامع بكرمك لارشادي بشكل اكبر الى هدفي المنشود , فانا سأكون شاكرا ان تكرمت و امدتني بمعلومات عن معاهد او جامعات محلية ضمن دولة الامارات للبدء بدراسة ال pmp و ايضا ارجو توضيح فيما اذا كان التسلسل ضروري بالنسبة للشهادات التي ذكرتها سابقا و السؤال الاخير عن مدى جدوى الدراسة اون لاين في مجال ادارة المشاريع


----------



## خبراء_فلسطين (22 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
بعد التحية
أولا لاحظت انك تريد معرفة فرع PMI في دولة الامارات في اضافة اخرى لك على المنتدى . وعلى الرغم انني لا اسكن دولة الامارات ولكن اعرف انه يوجد العديد من المراكز لتقديم شهادة PMP عموما يمكنكم الاتصال مع فرع الخليج العربي وهم المسؤولين عن المساعدة بدولة الامارات 
http://www.pmi-agc.com/

ويمكنك مشاهدة هذا الموقع التالي لمعرفة كيفية الاتصال حسب المنطقة:
http://www.pmi-agc.com/bodypages/reg_sec.html

كما انني انصحك بشدة ان تقوم بالدراسة بالمعهد التالي:
http://www.SUKAD.com
حيث انني على اطلاع على المنهج المقدم وكذلك قوة المدربيين هناك.

أما من ناحية الترتيب المذكور فهو المفضل ولكن ليس بالضرورة. انا شخصيا اتحدث لك من خبرة حيث قمت انا بهذا الأمر وبهذا الترتيب. 

واخيرا من ناحية الدراسة أون لاين : في الواقع ان الأمر لا يختلف اطلاقا من ناحية البرنامج المذكور عن ان تكون في حصص دراسية حيث ان الجامعة نظامها ممتاز حتى وان كان الأمر اون لاين. 


أرجوا أن أكون قد أوضحت الأمر لك. لا تتردد في ان تسأل اي سوؤال آخر

مع الاحترام.


----------



## mos (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ الكريم 
بداية شهادة pmp
و قراءة ال كتاب PMBOK
أبدأ به وأهتم بمواقع PMP
ستمضى قدما ..
وأشكر الفاضل خبراء فلسطين على ما أورده من توصيات قيمة جدا
مع التحية


----------



## احمد مضر (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الشكر كل الشكر للأخ خبراء_ فلسطين و بصراحة غلبناك معنا , و اشكر ايضا الاخ mos على اهتمامه و سأقوم بالاطلاع على المواقع التي اوردتها أخ خبراء_فلسطين و سأعطيك رأيي


----------



## احمد مضر (22 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي العزيز خبراء_فلسطين لقد اطلعت على موقع sukad الموجود ضمن النوليدج فيلج في دبي و شاهدت التقويم الخاص بالدورات المقبلة و لكنني وجدت ايضا بأن الحصول على ال pm هو شرط مبدأي للتقدم لدورات ال pmp فما هي ال pm?


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (23 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك أخي أحمد مضر على السؤال المهم ، و الشكر موصول للأخ خبراء فلسطين على المعلومات القيمة .


----------



## خبراء_فلسطين (23 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ الكريم أحمد
بعد التحية
هل تستطيع ارسال اين قرأت هذه العبارات تحديدا. ارجوا ان تقوم بارسال موقع الصفحة الألكتروني حتى استطيع المساعدة.

عموما لا يوجد اي متطلبات حتى تستطيع الحصول على شهادة PMP اذا "وهذه الكلمة مهمة جدا" قمت بالدراسة بمركز معتمد من قبل مؤسسة PMI حيث ان متطلبات الدخول للامتحان ان تحصول على 35 ساعة تدريبية معتمدة من أحد المراكز المعتمدة للمؤسسة. 

ولمزيد من التوضيح عن المتطلبات انصحك بمطالعة العنوان التالي بشكل دقيق:
http://www.pmi.org/info/PDC_PMPHandbook.pdf

أرجو ان أكون قد قدمت المساعدة بالشكل المطلوب.
مع الاحترام


----------



## engiraqi (23 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي خبراء فلسطين هل من اللمكن ان تزودنا بمعلومات عن كيفية ايداء امتحان الشاهدة Pmp حيث اني اسكن في ليبيا و يمكنني الحصول على الدورة التاهيلية لهذه الشاهدة لكني احب ان اعرف بعد ان اكمل الدورة التاهيلية كيف يمكن ان اجري امتحان للحصول على الشهادة Pmp


----------



## أم روضة (23 ديسمبر 2006)

توجد ثلاث جامعات مضمونة ومعتمدة في دولة الامارات 
1. الجامعة الامريكية في الشارقة ماجستير إدارة المشاريع
2.الجامعة البريطانية في دبي ماجستير إدارة المشاريع
3.جامعة الامارات في العين ماجستير الإدارة الهندسية

وجميعها معترف بها وتكلفة الدراسة تتراوح بين 60ألف و 90ألف درهم إماراتي:68: :68:


----------



## احمد مضر (23 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ الفاضل خبراء_فلسطين اضمن رسالتي هذه الرابط الذي طلبته و ستجد الشرط الذي ذكرته لك في المساحة الخضراء ضمن الجدول الأول , أما بالنسبة للرابط الذي ارسلته لي فسأقوم بتصفحه و سارسل لك رايي بعد أن أنتهي منه , و لك من احمد مضر كل الاحترام و التقدير
http://www.sukad.com/documents/16SUKAD2007TrainingSchedule_R0.pdf


----------



## احمد مضر (23 ديسمبر 2006)

تحياتي الى الاخت ام روضة و انا على حد علمي ان الجامعات الامريكية في الشارقة او دبي تقدم فقط شهادة ال Mba و لكنها لا تملك برامج للادارة الهندسية , الا انني لست متاكدا من معلوماتي هذه , اما بالنسبةللجامعة العين فما اعرفه اها حصرا لمواطني دولة الامارات , ارجو منك أن تردي على رسالتي هذه و تفيديننا بمعلوماتك و لكي من احمد مضر كل الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## احمد مضر (23 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي العزيز خبراء_فلسطين لقد لاحظت من ال CREDENTIAL HANDBOOK الذي ارسلته لي وجود شرط للخبرة و هذا الشرط موجود في بداية ال SECTION 1 و ضمن اول جدول و الذي بعنوان Eligibility Requirements فأرجو توضيح هذه النقطة


----------



## خبراء_فلسطين (23 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز أحمد
السلام عليكم...
بخصوص ما ذكرت ليس له علاقة بالدراسة للشهادة. المقصود اذا اردت ان تشارك ببرنامج

Ten-100 Program​عليك ان تتقدم للكورس الأول كمتطلب للبرنامج المذكور. للامتحان يمكنك التسجيل فقط لدورة:

PMP® Exam Prep Course​- This is a Rita Mulcahy course​وهذا ما يلزمك فقط.

لي سؤال لك: لماذا تريد اكمال دراستك؟ هل للعلم والمعرفة العلمية ومن ثم التدريس بالجامعات. ام للمجال المهني وبالتالي الترقي بالوظائف.؟ حتى استطيع مساعدتك بالشكل الأكبر ارجو الاجابة على السؤال. بالنسبة لى كان هدفي الترقي في مجالي المهني.

مع الاحترام​


----------



## احمد مضر (23 ديسمبر 2006)

سؤالك كان بمحلو يا اخ خبراء_فلسطين , صراحة انا لو بدي اكمل دراستي طمعا بالمعرفة كنت اخترت مجال الطاقات البديلة او مجال انتقال الحرارة بس بصراحة السبب اكيد هو لاعتبارات التوظيف و الحصول على فرص عمل اكبر... و انا لحتى كون واضح تماما لسا جديد على الحياة المهنية يعني لسا بدي بلش بعد كم يوم بأول عمل هندسي حقيقي ضمن حياتي المهنية


----------



## خبراء_فلسطين (23 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ أحمد
السلام عليكم...
شكرا للتوضيح....
أولا لا يمكن لاي شخص تقديم الامتحان بشكل مباشر . عليه أخذ الموافقة لتقديم هذا الامتحان من مؤسسة PMI ومن ثم تستطيع تقديم الامتحان.

بخصوص المتطلبات لشهادة PMP اما ان يكون لديك خبرة أو حضور دورة معتمدة كما اسلف الذكر سابقا. وليس من الضروري ان تكون لديك خبرة للحصول على الموافقة لتقديم الامتحان. لاحظ ان المطلوب بدلا من الخبرة الكبيرة في الجدول الذي اشرت اليه هو 

ثانيا : انصحك بالحصول على الشهادات التخصصية كما اسلفت الذكر وليس شهادة الماجستير نظرا لكلفتها الكبيرة وحتى لو كانت اون لاين. هذه وجه نظري الشخصية

يمكنك متابعة الحديث معي اما عن طريق Skype أو Google Take
انا مسجل باسم Palexperts 

مع الاحترام


----------



## احمد مضر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

Thank u brother 4 giving me the chance to chat with u directly …. although i've a gmail account, i didn't use that google talk befor,anyway i'll add your account as (palexperts at gmai)l


----------



## Project_Manager (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Ahmad,
Take it easy, I assume you are in the construction and engineering domain , Thus, I don't advice the online cources from a business school, and the PMP exam shouldn't be an overwhelming target, 95 % of genuis project managers over the world have no masters degree and no certificates, what you need is start work in your field and find a small institute that gives some const. Management certificate, just to introduce you to basics and then you continue throught your experience, I have the highest degree posible in project management, yet it only added confidence to my experince, but did not replace it. Again, you can do a masters degree sometime in the future after gainnig experience, universities will offer you a scholorship based on your experience as they want someone to add to their research in the field. So, my advice, grap some Project management books for now, and forget about degrees and certificates.
Salam


----------



## أم روضة (22 يناير 2007)

أنا آسفة على التأخر في الرد ياأخي بسسبب مشغولياتي بآداء الإمتحانات بالنسبة لجامعة الإمارات فهي تقبل جميع الجنسيات في الماجستير لأن الدراسة تكون على حساب الدارس شريطة أن يجتاز المقابلة وإمتحان اللغة الإنجليزية التوفل بمل لا يقل عن 500 درجة ويكون المعدل التراكمي 2.5 فما فوق.
أما بالنسبة للجامعات الأخرى الأمريكية والبريطانية فهي يتوفر فيها ماجستير إدارة المشاريع منذ عدة أعوام وأعرف الكثير من الخرييجين.


----------



## احمد مضر (22 يناير 2007)

أخي العزيز project_manager انا شاكر لنصيحتك القيمة , و اعتذر عن تأخري بالرد على رسالتك تلك , و بالتأكيد سآخذ نصائحك بعين الاعتبار

أختي العزيزة ام روضة شكرا لردك الكريم , و للمعلومات المفيدة التي اوردتها


----------



## mos (3 مايو 2007)

الموقع الخاص ب
Cpm 
يحتاج بعض التوضيح وأرجو المساعدة

أريد استيضاح اسلوب التقدم لشهادة cpm


----------



## Jamal (1 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------

